# Pa. Fall Gathering Dates For The 5th One



## HalfSmoked (May 5, 2021)

Well its time to mark your calendars and the dates you want to mark are October 8th,9th and 10th 2021.
Just want to get the dates out to you there will be a lot more info as we go keep checking back for up dates.
If you have any plans to attend let us know.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (May 5, 2021)

Watching


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 5, 2021)

Where will this be?


----------



## pc farmer (May 5, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Where will this be?



Centre Co Pa


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 5, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Centre Co Pa


I have family in eastern  Pa, Greencastle area, and was curious as to how far from them. Well actually south central Pa.


----------



## pc farmer (May 5, 2021)

State College area.  I am guessing a hour and half.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 5, 2021)

Thanks guys for the likes they are appreciated.

Hope to see you all there.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240 (May 5, 2021)

Fingers are crossed.


----------



## IH 1026 (May 6, 2021)

I'll do my best to be there.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 7, 2021)

IH 1026 said:


> I'll do my best to be there.



And Kyle !!!!

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 9, 2021)

Already thinking about something spinning on the open fire pit.
Would like to think my friend goes bear hunting sure could enjoy some bear burgers.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 10, 2021)

Thanks Gator and Peachey appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 29, 2021)

Ok
It is 4 months away but the time will past quick look we are going into June half way through the year already.
Nothing in stone yet but heard friend may be going bear hunting again this year sooo that means maybe some burgers.
Really looking forward to seeing everyone this is the 5th year.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 7, 2021)

Glad to see Peachey practicing maybe we will do open fire again this year. What do you think farmer?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 8, 2021)

Well time is slipping by here it is July so only 3 months left and we can impose on pcfarmer again.    
Hope you have this in your plans. Some important info coming soon keep watching.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks Peachey.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks Denny hopping to see you and Sally.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026 (Jul 21, 2021)

Bump.  Lets get some more interest from the PA Contingent.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 22, 2021)

Yup it is time to be making plans.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 28, 2021)

Farmer said he went to Sam's club and ribs were over $5 lb yup meat is high now. But hey farmer you have cows and pigs also some chickens.    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 2, 2021)

*Notice Notice Notice 
Sorry but due to a conflict the date for the Pa fall gathering will have to be changed. Hope it **doesn't** cause any problems in your plans to attend.

Change your calendar to the new dates.*
*September 24th - 26th,2021.*

*Those that are planning to attend please let us know.

Warren*


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 3, 2021)

Heads up gang read the notice.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 3, 2021)

It was my fault for the date change.  Sorry everyone.  Hope you all can still make  it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2021)

Ill run it by Bev and let you guys know...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2021)

Hoping to see you JJ.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 9, 2021)

Thanks for the update


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 9, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Thanks for the update



Gives you time to make your plans and remember to tell your wife.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 14, 2021)

Times winding down what's your plans?

NEED a place to stay???

Another change we are moving back across the road to the farm house.
This is available for anyone that wants to stay in. It has several bedrooms and 3 baths.
The only thing is its not furnish so you will need to bring a cot, chaise lounge , air mattress or sleeping bags.
The rooms are first to request them so let pcfarmer know by a PM if you would like a room. 

Need some idea who is coming and what are your cooking plans.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 18, 2021)

Going to be too close to the KY move for us.

Y'all have fun.....Maybe next one.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 20, 2021)

Been a lot on lately about Chuckie's maybe we could do one instead of a brisket. Still trying to think what I might do this year.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 21, 2021)

Better lock your freezer farmer me and Peachey may be planning a raid.    
Thanks fir the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 22, 2021)

Wow we are about 5 weeks out now so whose coming???

Answer up guys so we can make some plans.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 22, 2021)

Looks it's just Warren and me?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2021)

Ha come on somebody rescue me.    

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2021)

Can't make it. Amanda will have our vehicle in Harrisburg. Have fun...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 24, 2021)

JJ Bring a cot and get her to drop you off on her way through.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks Warren. In my situation, it's not that simple...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 25, 2021)

I understand JJ.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 30, 2021)

So we are down to 4 weekends away for sure time for anyone planning on coming to respond.

Hey I plan taking a shower before I come I promise.    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 6, 2021)

OK OK now 3 weeks away so is anybody going to attend????

Never heard of having a virtual one but maybe we could.
I promise me and farmer will take a shower.    

Warren


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 11, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> OK OK now 3 weeks away so is anybody going to attend????
> 
> Never heard of having a virtual one but maybe we could.
> I promise me and farmer will take a shower.
> ...


Warren / Adam,  Sorry to say that we will be unable to attend this years gathering.  Hopefully we will be able to attend next year....always a great time with great friends!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 12, 2021)

Ok gang after some long thoughts and some disappointment with the respond for this year we have decided to cancel the 5th Pa gathering for this year. Was hard to make this decision but with the virus picking up again we felt it was the best choice. Our thanks go out to Adam (pcfarmer) and his family for once again offering to host this gathering. So with that said hopefully we will be back strong again next year and Adam's family will again host it.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 14, 2021)

Sorry to hear that but you guys made the responsible decision.   Can you still make the Orangecicle cake for us?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 16, 2021)

Thanks flatbroke that is how we felt about it was tough deciding.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 16, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks flatbroke that is how we felt about it was tough deciding.
> 
> Warren


so no cake?


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 16, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> so no cake?


I’m having one made this weekend byom bring your own milk


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 16, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> I’m having one made this weekend byom bring your own milk


Is fresh squeezed mother’s ok?


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 16, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Is fresh squeezed mother’s ok?


Can I get a pic of the mother?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 18, 2021)

Nope no cake but may be one at my house. You want to make one you can find the recipe on the last page of the posting of the #4 Pa gathering. 

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 18, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nope no cake but may be one at my house. You want to make one you can find the recipe on the last page of the posting of the #4 Pa gathering.
> 
> Warren


There will be one at my house tonight. You aren’t to late to head this way


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 19, 2021)

How was it did you share with flatbroke?

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 19, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> How was it did you share with flatbroke?
> 
> Warren









	

		
			
		

		
	
It was delicious!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Is fresh squeezed mother’s ok?



My one Sister-in-Law is one of those La Lache League followers that believes in Breast Feeding until the kid is no longer interested. I witnessed her 5 year-old washdown his cookies one afternoon. He is 30 years old now. Who knows, maybe he still Taps that Well....JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 24, 2021)

I should be at pcfarmers house.

Warren


----------

